# Internet Speed Booster...best?



## whoopy_whale (Sep 28, 2004)

My ISP is BSNL.The connection is too slow.I don't even get 2kbps during downloading.I tried certain modem tweaks mentioned in inboost.com but there is no considerable improvement.Can you suggest a good speed booster?
My system is Celeron 1.8 GHz.
I usually download a lot of cracks,warez etc.Will it cause any serious trouble?


----------



## godzi_85 (Sep 28, 2004)

no use using any download boosters... they all suck...
oh hey do you have a 33.6kpbs modem??
check your phone line... see if you hear any crackling sounds or any hiss.... 
why don`t you try and reinstall your modem drivers(not recommended            )
and oh do chk your windows task manager network utilization window.. 
see as to  how much bandwidth your downloading is using up.. it should be around and over 50-70% atleast...


----------



## mariner (Sep 28, 2004)

try artera turbo. u get a 30 day trial . u like it then u buy it. its real good for dialups.

btw u wont get ne **ack for it.no matter how hard u try. so buy it.it is worth.


----------



## ujjwal (Sep 28, 2004)

well ... try updating your drivers, particularly if its an internal "soft" modem. If you are brave enough, try editing the registry to apply tweaks. Get windows registry guide from www.winguides.net to help you. If you still want a software, try EasyMTU from *members.tripod.com/~EasyMTU/easymtu/

But don't get your hopes up ... either your ISP might be dastardly or your phone could be the culprit.


----------



## atool (Sep 28, 2004)

i use a software called webrocket..it has helped little...but even this one is not free


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Sep 29, 2004)

Try SpeedNet
Get it frm Digit CD


----------

